# when should my puppy leave it's momma?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think 8 weeks is fine for a Standard or Mini. I do know that many good Toy breeders will keep their puppies until 12 weeks.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I got my boy at 11 weeks, it was the perfect age for me personally.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I also got my pups around 11-12 weeks and I have gotten pups at 8 weeks when I was still at home with my folks and I really like the 12 week time better. I think 8 weeks is what most breeders do but I think at 12 weeks the pups just seem ready for potty training and more sure of themselves. That is IF the breeder is good and socializes the pups while in his/her care.

I certainly wouldn't turn away from a breeder that sold at 8 weeks but if the pup could stay longer it may be a good idea.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I got my mini at 14 weeks and it was great that he was old enough to hold his bladder overnight. The last dog I had (a mix from a rescue) came home at 8 weeks and I was very sleep deprived for about a month.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I think 8 weeks is the earliest. I think later than 8 weeks depends on the individual puppy and individual circumstances. If you think your breeder is willing and able to do all the socializing required for your lifestyle and situation, then leave the pup there longer. If you think your personal circumstances require special socialization that only you can provide, then get the pup earlier.

We placed our litters between 8 and 9 weeks. We might keep the next one a little longer, but it depends how many we have. Sometimes when you have a large number it's better to place them so they can get individual attention rather than to have the breeder trying to socialize and give a number of little monsters all the care they need!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My pups will be leaving home at 8 weeks.

BUT they will not leave a day sooner. 

My boyfriend got our lab when he was 6 weeks and 6 days old.

If I would have known how old the dog was I would have told him not to pick it up until 8 days later.

I asked him about this later and he told me that the breeder told him that it would be ok to take them and that all of the puppies where leaving home at this time.
I think that the breeder did this because this was during Christmas and by BF got the pup on Christmas day.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

All of the dogs that I have trained with temperament issues were taken home under 8 weeks of age. That's the first thing I ask when someone wants me to train their dog. I trained a Rottweiler, Golden Retriever, Boxer Mix and a Mini Schnauzer who all had dog aggression and every single one was taken home at 6 weeks or younger. It may not seam like much but those few extra days/weeks make a huge difference.

I would say between 8 and 12 weeks is ideal.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

In the state of CA it is illegal to sell puppies and kittens under 8 weeks. Some states have lemon laws like this for puppies and cats. 

We got Enzo at about 15 weeks ?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I got Harley at 10-11 weeks and I think that has something to do w/ what a great dog he is. He was in a home w/ two remaining littermates, both parents, a young adult from a previous litter and two other small dogs. He's never had a problem w/ other dogs. 

I don't think it's just the age though, you have to consider that breeders sending home puppies at 5-6wks of age don't know much of anything about breeding, selecting temperments in the parents or socializing the puppies. Sending pups home at an early age is more cost effective too. The breeder gets their money sooner, impulse buyers will fall for a younger puppy more easily, and it's less work and expense for the breeder if the puppies leave before they are really getting around well.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I will be getting my pup @ 9 weeks. I got my last pup @ 4 weeks. I learned my lesson on that. The breeder was pushing them out the door. I now know that that is a BIG red flag!!!


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

I talked with the breeder and she says I can bring him home when I feel comfortable, some puppies are leaving the home at 6 weeks, which means two more weeks after that. She says Ivan is one of the largest puppies in the litter and that he's very playful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I won't let my babies go until they are eight to nine weeks old. I would not let them go earlier than that.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

myfunnyvalentine said:


> I talked with the breeder and she says I can bring him home when I feel comfortable, some puppies are leaving the home at 6 weeks, which means two more weeks after that. She says Ivan is one of the largest puppies in the litter and that he's very playful.


The fact that the breeder would allow puppies to leave before 8 weeks should be a BIG RED FLAG. In most states this is illegal but putting that aside, it is in the best interests of the puppies to stay with Mom and siblings for those last 2 weeks. They learn so much about bite inhibition and correct doggie socialization.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree w/ Cbrand, are you sure this breeder is reputable? Have you checked the laws in your state?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with Cbrand and Harley_chik

I would not want to buy a puppy from a breeder who is comfortable with letting there pups leave home when they are younger than 8 weeks old.

It seems like she just wants to get ride of them as soon as possible.

My pups will be 5 weeks old in 3 days and they are still just baby's. 
And they will still be just baby's when they are 6 weeks old.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Not sure where everyone is getting eight weeks I allways thought 7 weeks was the sweet spot and that is what I have done. Temperment test at 7 weeks and take home. But my friend breeds and she likes to keep the puppies till 12 weeks but she does a ton of ENS and early puppy training and her last set of pups where awesome. So I would say depends on your breeder and what they do with the pups before you get them. If they do not do anything then I would say take the puppy early and make sure you do the socialization and puppy training.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Rocketagility said:


> Not sure where everyone is getting eight weeks I allways thought 7 weeks was the sweet spot and that is what I have done. .


I totally understand what you are saying. I don't know how it is in America but here in Iceland it is against the law to place puppies before they are 8 week old.

After the temperament test on my puppies the lady who did the test gave me lots of pointers if I needed to work on some stuff with them like one who was a little bit shy we fixed him in this one week so when he left to his new family he was not shy. 

But I would never ever want to have a litter of 10 Spoos until they where 12 week old I would die 
Quincy is enough for me


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> In the state of CA it is illegal to sell puppies and kittens under 8 weeks. Some states have lemon laws like this for puppies and cats.
> 
> We got Enzo at about 15 weeks ?


Florida law is 8 weeks also.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I prefer after 9 weeks as that is when I start their vaccines.
Shame anyone takes them from their mother and siblings too young.
I've seen neighbors with dog having emotional problems because they took them at 5 and 6 weeks old. I hate hearing the excuses... if they didn't take it then, the breeder would have sold it to someone else. You just want to slap some sense into them!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

8 to 12 weeks is the optimal time 

Before 8 weeks and puppy did not spend enough time with the Mom and siblings to learn proper "dog" behavior.

After 12 weeks can have trouble bonding and with outside socialization if not appropriately provided with that at the breeder's home.

NO reputable breeder will let go puppy before 8 weeks for any breed and for toys - most keep babies till 12 weeks.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I have looked and I can't find the Canadian law on this subjet but I have found someone say 6 weeks in Canada. If anyone can find the referance to this law in Canada I would like to see it.

I have never had any problems with the dogs I have got at 7 weeks of age, but I start training and socializing the puppies right away.


----------

